# Question about lines



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

This may be a dumb question, but I'm going to ask anyways. Does one line make a better family companion than another? I ask this because I notice that a lot of breeders closest to my area breed working lines, we are just looking a for a family companion with a nice temperament that will be awesome with kids ( I have 3). I'm having a really hard time trying to decide which breeder to go through because they either have working lines or want more than $1,000 which is my limit. Here is a pic of the look of shepherd I would prefer, I'm in AK and this breeder is in Penn. so obviously way too far away, but her dogs are gorgeous! Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are family companions in every line, and almost every litter! 

Beware of the breeder you posted. I don't know how much I can say here other than....looks can deceive! Gorgeous dogs to NOT a reputable breeder make.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I know, sucks that it has to make it that much harder! Good to know about working lines having pups for family companions as well. Is there anybody on here close to the Seattle area that knows of a good breeder with male pups around $1,000, it is okay if they don't have pups available right now? That would actually be closer to me than Anchorage for shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

as liesje said, there will be dogs suitable as pet/fam companions in almost every line / litter...

workingline dogs seems to be considerably cheaper (around the $1k range you mentioned), but the line you've linked to appears to be german showline which tends to be a minimum of $1500

i know this thread is long, but you may want to skim thru it for information about the breeder you've linked in case you're considering her:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=899911&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the name of the breeder you picked is Jolindy's. i've seen their dogs at shows. they were fined for not having vaccination records on their dogs. this happened just after Vice President elect Biden bought a puppy there. you should shop around. you can find a nicer puppy somewhere else and in your price range. 

you have a $1,000.00 to spend for a dog. i think you should save up to $2,500.00. you can definitely find a nice dog for less. having $2,500.00 available gives you more of an edge. if you don't spend $2,500.00 for a puppy you'll have some left over for shots, puppy classes, crate, leash and collar, food, toys, trainer, etc. 

i bought a West German, imported, working-show dog. he's from a full line of Schutzhund titled dogs. my boy is our pet/companion. he's super friendly with people and other animals. i wasn't worried about lines when i bought him because i firmly believe when you find a good breeder you're going to start out with a sound puppy. you socialize and train your puppy properly you're going to have a nice dog.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Like I said in my original post I wasn't considering Jolindy's pups, I was just linking her site because I thought her dogs were gorgeous. I hadn't even really checked into her at all because she is very far away from where I live in Alaska. 

As much as I would love to have $2,500 to spend on a pup, there is no way my husband would allow it, he had a hard enough time allowing the $1,000. He came from a family that just happened to stumble upon pure breed dogs for affordable prices, but not from reputable breeders I am sure. So it took an awful lot of explaining to get him to understand why the cost so much and why it is so important to get a pup from good breeder. I am confident that I will be able to find a reputable breeder with a pup in my price range.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd would be a good place to go to just read up on breeders, go to the messageboard link and just lurk for a bit! May be an eyeopener...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/gallery.php

Highly recommended, very reputable breeder in Oregon. Awesome dogs for companion or serious working/sport homes. I don't know how much he sells his dogs for, you would have to email him and ask. 

Working-line dogs are in the 1000 to 2000 dollar range, in general.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlwww.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd would be a good place to go to just read up on breeders, go to the messageboard link and just lurk for a bit! May be an eyeopener...


sorry - this is the worst place to "learn" anything...it is rife with innuendo and outright lies...tons of people hiding behind fake IDs and names...the board there is a cesspool and little real knowledge and integrity to be had there.

Moderation is needed, and you have to take everything there with a grain of salt.

JMO

Lee


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Cesspool...never heard of that board as such, but very accurate!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

I did check out that board and was getting the same feeling.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaidhttp://www.germanshepherdpets.net/gallery.php
> 
> Highly recommended, very reputable breeder in Oregon. Awesome dogs for companion or serious working/sport homes. I don't know how much he sells his dogs for, you would have to email him and ask.


Ray's males go for $1000, and females for $1200 (or was it the other way around?







) Great price, in my opinion.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson is a high drive working line. since we started his PSA training his drive has gone off the wall. saying that he is still an awesome companion/house dog, a little harder control, BUT still with the right training any dog can be great.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Shop around you will find just what your looking for as long as you are not in a hurry, To spend 2,500.00 for a pup is a bit over the top. When you find a breeder that you are interested in bring the link here to the forum and there are lots of members here that can steer you to the right place. GOOD LUCK


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieI did check out that board and was getting the same feeling.


Glad someone else pointed this out. Still if you ignore the petty bickering on the message board, it's a good place to look up the pedigree of a prospective parent. Run, run fast from a breeder who doesn't list thier dog there.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieI did check out that board and was getting the same feeling.
> ...


While I love the PDB's ease of use for mating checks, and do list my pedigrees, many many people just don't even know about it or care about "listing" their dogs. It IS invaluable to study pedigrees with photos and learn the "type" differences and study the extended family of any dog you are interested in. Not all the info is 100% reliable, but overall, the pedigrees are usually pretty good. When one is wrong, someone who has dogs from the family seems to pick it up and fix it. There is alot of nonsense and downright malicious vicious BS there unfortunately, so I'd advise just use the pedigree data itself, and ignore the muck and mire.

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

The Data-base is fun it's the *WILD WILD WEST*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> While I love the PDB's ease of use for mating checks, and do list my pedigrees, many many people just don't even know about it or care about "listing" their dogs. It IS invaluable to study pedigrees with photos and learn the "type" differences and study the extended family of any dog you are interested in. Not all the info is 100% reliable, but overall, the pedigrees are usually pretty good. When one is wrong, someone who has dogs from the family seems to pick it up and fix it. There is alot of nonsense and downright malicious vicious BS there unfortunately, so I'd advise just use the pedigree data itself, and ignore the muck and mire.
> 
> Lee


True, this. Nikon and his siblings are only on there b/c *I* entered them (and I only entered the ones whose names I could remember). And anyone can add or edit dogs. I found Kenya's listing which the breeder added originally I assume, and I added some titles. I could have added anything. I know of several dogs from my breeder who have titles on both ends of their name and aren't on PDB. Now if a breeder intentionally insisted someone NOT add a dog, that would be weird....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerThe Data-base is fun it's the *WILD WILD WEST*


yes it is, I go there when I'm in the mood to watch a train wreck.


----------

